# Ceramic Mug Image Placement



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey was curious of everyone's image placement on ceramic mugs. All the videos I originally watched had the image centered on the paper. I followed this and it came out great and the image is centered away from the handle. And then I realized most mugs have images on the sides not on the center part. 

So I was thinking I am better off putting two images on the sides (so it doesn't matter if it's for left or right handed people) and leaving the middle blank.

How is everyone else doing their mugs and where does it look most eye appealing?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You are free to go to my web site and get a free template for printing mugs.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

skdave said:


> You are free to go to my web site and get a free template for printing mugs.


Oh thanks! Your "center art on line" on left and right side lines up so that the two images work on the two sides of the mug perfectly?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

The mug has a distance from handle to handle edge of 9 3/4". The paper I use is 9 1/2". I center an image on each side at 2 1/8" from each outside edge. Since most people are right handed, I place the primary image facing the drinker if he/she holds it in their right hand. Often we put our branding/logo on the other side.


----------



## 13irregular (Sep 21, 2016)

Does anyone use images that have background colors like black or do majority of people only put graphics on mugs that are white backgrounded?


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello,

I also agree with the two side design because it looks attractive on both hands, means no worries about mug is in your left hand or right hand.

To check it out how it looks, Google it "personalized mugs"

Thanks


----------



## Chris109 (Aug 3, 2015)

One thing that I have noticed with mugs with different colored handles: they are not all the same size. I have printed out images for white mugs and sublimated them and were perfect. I then used those same printed images for the colored handled mugs and the images were not centered. Some mugs were bigger and some were smaller around.


----------



## SublimatorToo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris109 said:


> One thing that I have noticed with mugs with different colored handles: they are not all the same size. I have printed out images for white mugs and sublimated them and were perfect. I then used those same printed images for the colored handled mugs and the images were not centered. Some mugs were bigger and some were smaller around.


Indeed that is the case for the mugs in the same carton. No consistency in size even for the same item in the same production batch.


----------

